# Legal tender no longer accepted for all debts



## Dame (May 2, 2016)

So I guess those federal reserve notes are not really for all debts public and private anymore. Chase and Bank of America are now refusing to accept cash as repayment of debts. I don't know who else is doing it but I'm pretty sure this is against Section 31 U.S.C. 5103. 

Now I'm not talking about purchasing goods and services. I'm talking about repaying a debt. That thing that's listed on the actual greenback as what you can use it for. Businesses are allowed to refuse cash for goods. I get that. But creditors are not. Or so I thought. 

Anyone else having this issue? Anyone else file a complaint with the Federal Reserve Board?


----------



## TLDR20 (May 2, 2016)

Dame said:


> So I guess those federal reserve notes are not really for all debts public and private anymore. Chase and Bank of America are now refusing to accept cash as repayment of debts. I don't know who else is doing it but I'm pretty sure this is against Section 31 U.S.C. 5103.
> 
> Now I'm not talking about purchasing goods and services. I'm talking about repaying a debt. That thing that's listed on the actual greenback as what you can use it for. Businesses are allowed to refuse cash for goods. I get that. But creditors are not. Or so I thought.
> 
> Anyone else having this issue? Anyone else file a complaint with the Federal Reserve Board?



What are you talking about? Link? Do they require a bank transfer?


----------



## Dame (May 2, 2016)

There are tons of articles. I'm asking about anyone else having first hand experience.
Chase Joins the War on Cash

ETA: BofA Cashless Society: Bank of America Refuses Cash for Mortgage Payment


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 2, 2016)

Is this part of that the bank won't take my house payment in $1 bills bullshit that was going around a few years ago?


----------



## Dame (May 2, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Is this part of that the bank won't take my house payment in $1 bills bullshit that was going around a few years ago?


Nope. Not that it sounds legal even if it is in $1s.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 2, 2016)

Yeah just read that article you posted. Interesting to say the least, I have a buddy (retired senior 18E) who's wife does something with finance. They both have been blowing my facebook up with some doom and gloom of our financial system. Both are pretty far down the rabbit hole and expect a major collapse in 2016-2017. I've taken some major losses over the past 3.5 years that have put me into a situation of being at the mercy of they system, so I try not to worry about what I can't do anything about.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 2, 2016)

Are you trolling us @Dame?


----------



## Dame (May 2, 2016)

No. Why would I do that? I'm serious. The bank refused my house payment in cash with a federal ID. I'd like to know if anyone else is having this issue.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 3, 2016)

Interesting.  I wonder if this is a result of the Federal crackdown on money laundering.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 3, 2016)

Googled BOA and cash payments. It is talked about "out there" specificly when it comes to mortgages but it seems there is misunderstanding among bank managers when not to take the cash payments.


----------



## Brill (May 3, 2016)

Dame said:


> No. Why would I do that? I'm serious. The bank refused my house payment in cash with a federal ID. I'd like to know if anyone else is having this issue.



Apparently his is an international issue too. I found articles on Bloomberg, Forbes, and WSJ discussing efforts to cease printing/acceptance of large dollars and euros.


----------



## CQB (May 3, 2016)

Bitcoins anyone?


----------



## TH15 (May 3, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Interesting.  I wonder if this is a result of the Federal crackdown on money laundering.


Sir, that's how it was presented to us. Chase stopped accepting cash from customers trying to deposit money into someone else's account a few years back. We were told at the time that federal regulators basically said our anti-money laundering practices were garbage, so this was the policy they came up with to offer a solution. The new cash payment policy is an extension of that, at least ostensibly.

My own opinion on this is it is as ridiculous as it sounds.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 3, 2016)

Dame said:


> There are tons of articles. I'm asking about anyone else having first hand experience.
> Chase Joins the War on Cash
> 
> ETA: BofA Cashless Society: Bank of America Refuses Cash for Mortgage Payment





Dame said:


> No. Why would I do that? I'm serious. The bank refused my house payment in cash with a federal ID. I'd like to know if anyone else is having this issue.



Well with the links and the tone of what they contain I thought you must be joking. You didn't say it has happened to you at first. What branch? Did you call the corporate office?


----------



## DA SWO (May 3, 2016)

Dame said:


> No. Why would I do that? I'm serious. The bank refused my house payment in cash with a federal ID. I'd like to know if anyone else is having this issue.


Chase refused a cash deposit from me last summer, claimed it was to stop money laundering.
I then asked if they gave bank cards or cash on withdrawals.


----------



## Viper1 (May 3, 2016)

Three words: Find a lawyer.

More words: Find a lawyer who is a bulldog who wants to stick it to the man and make themselves a hero to the masses.


----------



## Dame (May 3, 2016)

@Viper1, I plan to attempt it again next month and your suggestion of an attorney sounds great.


----------



## Brill (May 3, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> More words: Find a lawyer who is a bulldog who wants to stick it to the man and make themselves a hero to the masses.



Ted Cruz is busy campaigning.


----------



## DA SWO (May 3, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> Three words: Find a lawyer.
> 
> More words: Find a lawyer who is a bulldog who wants to stick it to the man and make themselves a hero to the masses.


One of the shysters that advertise on TV


----------



## BloodStripe (May 3, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> One of the shysters that advertise on TV


----------



## medicchick (May 3, 2016)

lindy said:


> Ted Cruz is busy campaigning.


No he's not.:-"


----------



## Dame (May 3, 2016)

I filed complaints with both the Federal Reserve board and the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. I'll start looking for an attorney tomorrow. @Viper1 if you hadn't mentioned getting an attorney I never would have though of fishing the deposit slip out of the trash. Imagine my surprise when I saw the bank had run it and their data stamp was on the back. It's now evidence.

If anyone else has any first hand info on a bank refusing cash as the payment of a debt I'd be grateful for the chance to compare notes. @DA SWO, the deposit might be explained away for various reasons but I'm looking for something that clearly violates Section 31 of the U.S. Code 5103.

ETA: @TH15 if you have any info on why they would do this (other than stupidity) I'd appreciate a PM. Thanks.


----------



## Viper1 (May 5, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> One of the shysters that advertise on TV


 @NavyBuyer 
@Dame @DA SWO


----------



## Dame (May 6, 2016)

:wall:


----------



## nobodythank you (May 7, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> @NavyBuyer
> @Dame @DA SWO


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 7, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> @NavyBuyer
> @Dame @DA SWO


OMG that shit that was funny!


----------



## Dame (May 31, 2016)

Update. I've been contacted by both agencies and the bank in the last month. No one promised any results in any time frame. I was told the investigation was ongoing.
Today I went to the same bank, with the same teller, and the same ID. Cash accepted.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Dame said:


> Update. I've been contacted by both agencies and the bank in the last month. No one promised any results in any time frame. I was told the investigation was ongoing.
> Today I went to the same bank, with the same teller, and the same ID. Cash accepted.


Keep at it Dame. Keep at it. :)


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Dame said:


> Update. I've been contacted by both agencies and the bank in the last month. No one promised any results in any time frame. I was told the investigation was ongoing.
> Today I went to the same bank, with the same teller, and the same ID. Cash accepted.



Proud of ya girl, you held your ground, and I'll bet shook things up some in the process.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 3, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> @NavyBuyer
> @Dame @DA SWO



A bit of a derail but Trump should make this guy his Attorney General.  Bryan Wilson AG Hawk!  Or would he need to be upgraded to Eagle?


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 13, 2016)

My local city government does not take cash as a form of payment.  This appears to me to be in direct violation of Section 31 U.S.C 5103, ‘United States coins and currency (including Federal reserve notes and circulating notes of Federal reserve banks and national banks) are legal tender for all debts, public charges, taxes, and dues.’ If I were to receive a ticket, that would be a public charge, right?


----------



## CQB (Oct 13, 2016)

Maybe you want to make them aware of the legislation. Do they accept Bitcoins, seashells, coconuts?


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 13, 2016)

It says payment by credit card only.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm just asking for a friend.


----------



## CQB (Oct 13, 2016)

I think you should still ask the question.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 13, 2016)

My friend asked the police officer if pink was acceptable to drive through. He said no.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 13, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> My friend asked the police officer if pink was acceptable to drive through. He said no.



Imagine that.


----------



## Dame (Oct 14, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> It says payment by credit card only.


They can reject it as payment for new purchases but it is illegal not to accept it for debts, so it depends what they are refusing it for. If they are refusing cash for a passport, that's legal. If they are refusing it as payment for a water bill, that's illegal.

ETA: A ticket is a debt to the city, so yeah; illegal.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 18, 2016)

For evidence that would violate U.S code: simple. Look on ANY dollar, or five, etc. " This note is legal tender for all debts, both public and private" Grandfather law.


----------

